# Links > Tutorials >  BackBone links HowTo

## acoul

Σε αυτή την ενότητα θα ήθελα να μοιραστεί ο κάθε ένας τις εμπειρίες του για το πως βγαίνουν τα BackBone links (BBs). Ξεκινάω λοιπόν από τις δικές μου.

Παράγοντες που βοηθούν στην δημιουργία BBs:

α) Η καλή τοποθεσία - τώρα που το δίκτυο είναι ακόμη μικρό όσοι έχουν καλή οπτική επαφή στο λεκανοπέδιο έχουν το προνόμιο. 

β) Διάθεση, επιμονή και υπομονή του κομβούχου να βρει πιθανά BBs

γ) Υπηρεσίες που θα προσφέρει ο κόμβος, P2P, Internet, Web Content κλπ.

δ) Συμμετοχή σε στήσιμο άλλων κόμβων που βοηθάει στην απόκτηση επιπλέον εμπειρίας αλλά και νέων γνωριμιών.

ε) Συμμετοχή στα κοινά: fests, events, workshops. σύλλογος κ.α. που έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα νέες γνωριμίες.

ζ) Οικονομική δυνατότητα. Ο σύλλογος θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει κόμβους που θα ήταν χρήσιμοι στην ανάπτυξη του AWMN δικτύου σε θέματα εξοπλισμού. Το ακριβό σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις δεν είναι το σίδερο αλλά η διάθεση, το μεράκι και ο χρόνος του κάθε κομβούχου για ένα καλό αποτέλεσμα !!

η) Λειτουργία omni κεραίας σε περιοχή που δεν καλύπτεται από το AWMN είναι ένας ακόμη λόγος για να επιτευχθεί BB link με κάποιον από τους υπάρχοντες κόμβους κορμού

----------


## socrates

Προσθέτω...

- Επιλογή σωστού εξοπλισμού (Για σένα και για τους άλλους!)

- Γνώσεις αλλά κυρίως Θέληση για Μάθηση (Κανείς δεν τα ξέρει όλα από την αρχή. Ο πειραματισμός είναι μέσα στο παιχνίδι)

- Αλληλοκατανόηση & Σεβασμός στις προσπάθειες των άλλων (σεβάσου για να σε σεβαστούν)

- Συνέπεια & Αξιοπιστία (πλέον δεν είσαι μόνος σου)

- Χρόνος (Επειδή το wifi δεν είναι plug 'n play)

----------


## Ygk

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=

----------


## acoul

η συζήτηση συνεχίζεται εδώ

----------

